# Express insurance argggg



## Flair (Dec 11, 2010)

What a complete bunch of **** holes. Took my Insurance out with out with about 3 months ago. From day 1 what fooking nightmare, i took it through confused. And i was picking the van up in Wigan the time. So i did it online and put the start date as that date. So i waited for the confirmation email and got nothing. So called them they can't find it, they eventually found the policy. O sorry sir but when you take it out onlineit takes 48 hrs to go live. What a crock of ****, so i said well not good enough i need it now I'm 30miles from home. So he goes ok well will cancel it and start again. So checking the details the reg of the van is af04 2004 van they had the right reg and tried to tell me th van was a t220 tdci 2005. Err no its a 2004 t200 l td. So he sorts that out does the qoute o sorry that's £300 more expensive the other van was cheaper. So its cheaper to insure a van that simply doesn't exist on that reg. they did a discount got it not far off the price ok am insured.

Few weeks later document come through, at the same time as a letter of cancelation we have not got a copy of your license ok, but I'm waiting on a new counter part you didn't mention this. So eventually got to them all is ok week later i get letter cancelled again. So phone up why, because i didn't declare points, yes i did go listen to the call you half wit. Any way partly my fault I should of checked the docs, so i sort it premium goes up £150. So last week i get a letter we can't confirm your NCB were cancelling again. So i send them the copy of the ncb again. Now where the hell do i stand they havnt even got the decency to let me no its ok it was surposed to cancel yesterday. So now i can't do **** all untill i chase them about again. And to top it off the taken there DD on the wrong day and now want to charge me £30 and Bank trying to charge me fees because it was not there.


Am getting seriously ****ed off with them not the **** i want to have to be doing when I'm paying about £1400 for the privilege. Pissed me of what happens to asking for the documents in the first place, and the fact they say we will verify your ncb just give us the details. Because they can't manage to do there job properly I have get a number cancellation requests because if it. Not what I need when have customers to please and I have to wake every week ringing them ****s chasing up after there insurance I'm already getting raped with. I just want to cancell it and go elsewhere but I can't afford to pay there fees and the. A deposit for another policy.

What pissed me off is I do a qoute on moneysupermarket , everything the same right van etc points there. And tha qoute is £1060 cheaper than my orignal qoute and cheaper than £1400 I'm paying now.


Rant over appoligies on the spelling a grammar , an my crappy windows sweating my **** off in this heat angry an this phone is slow piece of **** but that's another rant.


----------



## Ste T (Jul 17, 2008)

and breath....


----------



## Flair (Dec 11, 2010)

20RSport said:


> and breath....


:lol: wound up, and fact I was screwed over by Swinton too before. I rang them up when I swapped vans first to change it over to be informed I cancelled my DD 7 days ago as I was advised to do as wanted change then date and the the guy said wait untill next weekwhen you swap it over and sort it them so I did and then was kindly informed that when you cancel a DD they automaticly cancel the policy. And now they want 300 and odd I'm cancelation fees and a month premium i didn't even use. And they they had the cheek to say we won't restart your policy you have pay the £300 and odd charges and then another £200 odd to start a new policy. So i pojlint told them to **** off they are getting **** all.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

For imposed cancellation you should get 7 days notice in writing (we send ours recorded delivery).

As for Direct Debit payments, you should have received a schedule of payments confirming the dates they will collect, this can vary by a couple of days each month (ie if you took your policy on the 15th of the month, payments may not always be on the 15th, but we be on the date noted on the payment schedule). I've never known a payment come out before the date on the payment schedule (sometimes it is a couple of days late due to weekend, but never early), unless it is a total **** up, in which case the finance company should waive the charge and meet any charge made your bank.

Check your payment schedule and make sure cleared funds are in the account THE DAY BEFORE IT IS DUE, as often payments are automated and happen in the very early hours of the morning of the payment date, before the bank even opens. So putting money in your account on the day of the payment is nearly always too late.


----------



## Flair (Dec 11, 2010)

Not got a schedule for it. There a pain In the ****, they should of gone through all this at the time, with all the hassle and more and more hassle the price pretty much inline with you guys quoted me. If i had a crystal ball id of taken with guys. Just have to put it down to another life experiance and not bother withe the half wits again
The insurance company is Zenith, i should of known then. Used to claims manage with them and were arseholes then, set out many stupid long winded procedures and then ate never arsed about sorting there end out.


----------



## cleaningfreak (Sep 3, 2011)

swinton are horrible **** holes ... my boss keeps fighting with them , theyjust keep changing prices every day... one day he`s got quote for 700, next day was 760


----------

